# Almond Flour



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

I am wondering if anyone has tried this. I need almond flour for my Opera Torte but it is a little inconvience to get the product. I have a device, called the Vita-Mix, that I use to make flour out of wheat. You just put your wheat into the Vita-Mix and voila you have flour. Its great for a variety of other things such as soft ice cream, soups, all kinds of drinks- its like an industrial version of a blender(industrial motor). Perhaps some of you guys have seen this same product at country fairs. So my question is, has anyone tried to make almond flour in this Vita-Mix. I understand how almond flour is commercially made, but I was just curious so hear from anyone, my feeling is it id still is not going to be fine enough.
Thanks


----------



## danno (Mar 12, 2001)

Oli, what you are thinking of is perfectly fine. As a matter of a fact that is the way I always make Opera sheets (jocond) the recipe I use calls for TPT or tant por tant equal parts sugar and almond. I takea small part of the part of the sugar and and the almond and grind it till really fine in a robot coupe
good luck 
Danno


----------



## richardl (Sep 7, 2002)

Can I use this word
TPT - tant por tant
for hazelnut flour and or other flours with equal part of sugar?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

The phrase literally means "so much for so much" -- so why not?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

the addition of sugar to the nuts while grinding keeps the nuts from becoming nut butter. best to grind in pulses to make sure your ground nuts do not get too fine - like butter or warm -making the oil come out.


----------

